# Scripted Diagnostics Native Host Stopped Working



## TnLisa75

My apologies if this questions has been previously answered, but I have been unable to find a solution.
OS: Windows 10
Processor: Intel core i3 (4030U) CPU @ 1.90GHz 64 bit OS, x64 - based processor

I receive the error when at idle for a few minuets, and when troubleshooter of any type is run.
It also prevented me from changing from Ethernet to wireless.

I preformed a SFC which found no issues.

Please provide a suggested fix with step by step details.

Any help is greatly appreciated.
Thank you!!!
(I am in urgent need to fix this problem so I will not have any interruptions in my online classes)


----------



## jenae

Hi, this is a rather obscure issue and one I have only seen once before, the Sdiagnhost.exe system file in windows system32 is corrupt (in which case SFC is supposed to fix, not surprised it doesn't).

I wonder if you have a Atheros wifi adapter? As far as I know it appears only once in win 10 registry at:-

HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1671711460-671655273-2889426470-1001\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\LowRegistry\Audio\PolicyConfig\PropertyStore\12f7cb9b_0

I have two suggestions, first go to search and type command prompt right click on the returned command prompt and select "run as administrator" an elevated cmd prompt will open copy & paste the following cmd into the prompt window:-

Dism /Online /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth (press enter) let it run, afterwards restart computer.

If this fails press win + r keys together in the run dialogue box type:-

ms-settings:network-status (press OK) scroll to the bottom and select:-

network reset, this rebuilds network settings and is new to anniversary + versions of 10.


----------



## TnLisa75

Thank you very much Jeane,
After I posted to this thread I got in touch with Microsoft and they were able to provide a solution....I HOPE....that seems to have fixed the issue. It was rather simple so I will share it here and hope that it helps someone else.

All we did was a manual system update. I don't have the steps to share with anyone, but apparently my automatic updates were turned off. This was odd to me because I never turned them off, AND my system showed an Windows update from the night before. Regardless, we initialized an manual Windows update and allowed a restart. Sounds simple, but it worked.
I will save your solution as well because it hasn't been 24 hours yet since I did this and if the error occurs again I will follow your instructions.
Thanks again for taking the time to respond.


----------

